# 1st time breeding :) (Have eggs ) Bearded Dragons



## matt6950 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi.

about a 2 months ago I brought a breeding Trio of Bearded Dragons.
From Pre-Loved as the old owner could not look after them anymore.

I have had Bearded Dragons in the past and loved them. But never breaded them.


I kept them all together until I noticed after a lot of internet research that one of the females could be pregnant. 

I split them up put the male in his own viv and the two girls in a viv together until a few days ago when I put the suspected to be Pregnant girl into a bigger viv 

I had a nest box for here that was just moist sand. in a cardboard box

About 5PM uk time I changed her nest box to moist Vermiculite and a large plastic container (after more research on the internet I came to the conclusion it's the best) 

About half a hour ago I noticed she was now skinner and acting odd my 1st thoughts was had she laid the eggs?



I had a small look in the nest box but nothing. it didn't look like it had been disturbed by her. 

Again after 5-10 mins researching on the web I noticed the girl's hide the eggs really well. 

I carefully checked again with my finger I moved left to right with no force moving the Vermiculite and I came across 3-4 eggs 

I covered them back up. and have left the Dragon and eggs well alone. 


*
Here is my issue.*

It's now 23:39 I have no incubator  and none of the stuff to make one.

How long do I have to get the eggs in a incubator?

I am going to leave the heat lamp on over night sitting at 100F in hope to keep the Eggs warm over night.


Also any tips on how to build a incubator for beginners? 


Also I would like feedback on how well I have done or bad I have done on my 1st time Breading adventure. 


I will try to get pics on here when I can, Trying to let her rest as much as possible at this time.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Surprised nobody replied to this!

Although it's probably too late to advise you on what to do with the eggs, I never used an incubator when I bred mine. I made sure the middle of the tank would be at the correct temperature set with a thermostat and then put them in a tupperware box with damp vermiculite. I changed the bulb at night to a ceramic so it wouldn't disturb the beardies sleeping.

If you haven't looked into it then it would maybe be best to get rid of the eggs. It does take a lot of money, and as much as you think the little babies are brilliant, there are so many others like them and you'll be lucky if you make £10 for each of them. You'll be spending double this on food every week because they eat so much! This doesn't even take in to account the setups that you'll need (should only keep around 6 babies in each enclosure due to toe/tail nips) or the electrical costs of running all of the vivs.

Just some advice  it is great to raise young, but very expensive.


----------



## freedomahfreedom (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't have an incubator when mine laid her eggs but she was a good girl digging them deep and right under the heat lamp lol
I manage to get a incubator off eBay new and he set it up for my eggs. Eggs were 4 days old when I moved them into the incubator and now I have candled and 10 out 13 are fertile. 

Incubator was 50 notes and have to keep eye on humidity it not the class A one but thort what will be will be new to this never done it before 

Agree the expense is far out weighing everything that come with baby's


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Throw away the eggs too many homeless beardies out there & beardies seem to have had their day, keep the male away from female, & more than likely she may leave another clutch in order to save her from constantly doing this you need to tun the heat dow, and as you said the beardies werent given a good start in life so maybe you could do right by what the previous owner did wrong.

Switch the heating down until either of them excrete the sperm they hold inside themselves this normally takes 2 weeks, once they have done that dont be fooled as they would still keep some inside, after the 3d week they should have excreted all the sperm.

Thats my advice & opinion, not a scare tactic. Get those beardies healthy again & dont breed, should you decide to breed can you afford to feed all those babies 3 times a day on crickets, heating for 8 weeks till theyre old enough to go or should they not go then you could end up keeping them longer. They do get expensive too... and what you do get back from people buying them wont be what you put into them.

Your choice.


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't breed them there is to many around


----------

